# just squeezed the firing mechanism



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

On the 2012 Giant Advanced 1, (my camera can not do it justice). So nice. So fast


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

What size is that?
Love the look of the 2009 & newer TCR's 
Good components too


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is a large, the pic ??, I borrowed it from Giant. My camera won't even show the carbon, so much carbon. :yesnod:


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I got one too. I think it's the best looking one in the TCR line. The black is carbon fiber in what looks like a tinted resin. I could be wrong about the tinting. But that's what it looks like to me. The blue accents really pop out. I just love it.


----------

